# Hole next to pectoral fin. What should I do?



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello,

This is the situation. At first I saw that my fishes (Mbuna, Cynotylapia afra, 1m/3f and 2 juveniles in 180litres) didn't defecate a lot. Then bellies seem to be a little bit swollen, as females was ready to lay eggs. After that one's female eye get a little bit dim and start swollen. At the same time I saw that in another female there is a hole next to the pectoral fin (dimensions 2x3mm and deep, around 1-2mm) so it must be something internal. The area around the hole is a little bit swollen. 
I added aquarium salt on Monday and the problem with the eye seems to get better. On the other hand, the problem with the hole appeared, 3 days after, also to the one of the two juveniles.
I belive it is something bacterical or it is because of the food. It is suitable but I have it for a year. It hasn't come the expiration day but I don't know..
My fishes also moves their heads spastically, if that is a sign. They are all moving and eating normally.
I'm thinking of using sera bactopur direct. I don't know if it's right to do so.
Any other suggestion please on what to do?


Temp: 26C
NO2: 0
NH3/4: 0
NO3: 10
ph: 8.3
Kh: 19 (due to baking soda)
Gh: 10

Photos:

(hole)









































(eye)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How old are your test kits? Are they liquid reagent or the strip type?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine? When was your last water change?

The fish look extremely overfed, possibly bloated. Did you use anything other than aquarium salt?

Are they eating? Any white stringy feces?

The cloudy eye issue usually indicates injury or poor water quality. It can also be a precursor to a bacterial infection.

The twitchy heads could indicate flukes or parasites.

I would do a good sized water change with substrate vacuuming, and add epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G. I would also fast these fish for a few days.

Do you have access to metronidazole or Clout there? Praziquantel?


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the response!



cichlidaholic said:


> How old are your test kits? Are they liquid reagent or the strip type?
> _I have them for a year, they are all liquid from API (Aquarium Pharmaceutical). It's the most reliable here._
> 
> What is your normal tank maintenance routine? When was your last water change?
> ...


Do you think I should do something to cure bloat or it would be better to use medica to cure bacteria, parasites etc? Or should I follow both cures?

ps. Epsom salt must be for bloat, right?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

All test kits should be replaced if they've been opened for more than 6 months.

Overfeeding is always a possibilty, _especially_ when you aren't giving any other signs or symptoms of bloat and your fish look overweight. :wink:

They shouldn't be fed more than they can consume in 1 minute, for reference.

Epsom salt serves as a mild laxative. It's a good preventative when you suspect you have a fish with bloat, but will not treat or cure actual bloat if it's already in the tank. You really haven't given enough indicators of bloat for me to advise treatment, but your fish do appear stressed. Notice the clamped fins in the majority of the pics? (This could also be attributed to the tank size and stress/aggression - I don't know the dimensions of the tank but 49G is pretty minimal for most mbuna.)

I would try the epsom salt and fasting first. There may be no need for actual meds.

As far as the hole behind the pectoral fin goes, can you isolate the fish in another tank and treat with daily water changes and aquarium salt or Melafix? (Should he develop any white cottony substance around the area, or redness, you might need to treat with antibiotics...)

HTH


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

I had something like this on my peacock....his side had a hole and his eye got infected.

are all your fish acting the same or just this one? like Kim said, Move this one to another tank and treat him with some melafix. watch for any changes in actions or appearance.

I first moved mine to a hospital tank and treated the open hole with a salt bath for 2min 3 days in a row. Then I treated for parasites with a jungle treatment with Praziquantel. Then melafix for 2 weeks and then nothing for a bout 3 weeks now.

He's been hospitalized for some time now.

It got so bad at one point i didn't think he would make it. His eye was so puffed and infected it was terrible. Now he is about 2 weeks from going back to the main tank and all healed up and swimming around just fine. His eye has healed but im pretty sure he is blind in one eye. He has been learning to cope with it and eat food. although he seems to miss some food he doesn't starve.

Good luck and spend some time observing them to see how things progress


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

To inform you about this matter.

My fish are infected with Hexamita. Weird huh? I also thought that it was only a discus disease but it's not. Hexamita may occur to every cichlid even apistogramma. I speak with Msr. Heiko Bleher (a researcher) and told me so. To I follow a cure for hexamita. Before being informed of the disease I used bactopur direct for one day. Things seem to get better with this medica. The next day I remove bactopur with a sized water change and activated carbon. Today I added esha Hexamita and tomorrow we will see if there is any progress. I'll let you know.

ps. My fishes started defocating normaly again :dancing: hehehe! I have stop feeding them for 3 days now but I see feces. They must be eating algae. I think they are better, as they seem not to be as swollen as they are. After hexamita cure I will use epsom salt.


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Today, the second day of the three of the therapy the hole on the adult one is almost healed!!! :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: 
I can't see the juvi because it is all the time hidden but it must be better. I hope that thing comes to an end.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Please continue to post updates!

Good luck!


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanx!
I saw the small one. It's not in good condition. The hole is not healed. It may be a little bit smaller but it is there. And from red it has turned to white. I hope it's not something fungal.
Maybe I will proced with baths in high concentration for the juvi but I don't know with what medica.
We will see..


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you may be dealing with two different problems.

Can you isolate the small one so that you can do some daily water changes and watch him closely?

It may be an injury, but it could be a bacterial or parasitic infection. In his weakened state, being in the main tank might not be the best thing for him.


----------

